# Seguimento - Incêndios 2011



## AnDré (6 Fev 2011 às 20:45)

Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal Continental durante o ano de 2011




*Link's úteis*


*Instituto de Meteorologia - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco_incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/HistoricodeOcorrencias.aspx

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRMS Web Fire Mapper*
http://firefly.geog.umd.edu/firemap/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/


*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2011 às 20:47)

Noticia referente ao início da tarde de hoje.



> Nos distritos da Guarda e de Viseu
> *Dois incêndios activos*
> 
> Dois incêndios lavram este domingo no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela e no concelho de Vila Nova de Paiva, no distrito de Viseu.
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2011 às 19:11)

> Incêndio/Oliveira de Azeméis: Seis corporações de bombeiros combatem fogo em Contumil
> Aveiro, 01 abr (Lusa) - Um incêndio florestal deflagrou hoje cerca das 15:30 no lugar de Contumil, em Oliveira de Azeméis, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Aveiro.
> 
> O fogo tem duas frentes ativas e o combate às chamas está a ser dificultado pelo forte vento que se faz sentir no local.
> ...


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/incendiool...e-bombeiros-combatem-fogo-em-contumil=f641399


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 07:36)

Ano seco, dia quente e ventoso, e o resultado está há vista.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2011 às 14:03)

Felizmente esse já foi extinto.
Mas o tempo seco continua sem fim à vista.



> *Extinto fogo que esta manhã consumiu vários hectares de floresta*
> 
> 
> O incêndio que esta manhã consumiu vários hectares de pinheiro e mato na Lousã foi extinto cerca das 10:30, disse à agência Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais locais.
> ...


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

O da Lousã está extinto, mas na serra deflagra outro:


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 17:14)

O incêndio já estará na área do concelho de Penela e apesar de já existir um meio aéreo no combate, continua a progredir em direcção do concelho de Miranda do Corvo. 

PS: Como é óbvio não colocarei mais fotos deste incêndio.


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Lousano disse:


> O incêndio já estará na área do concelho de Penela e apesar de já existir um meio aéreo no combate, continua a progredir em direcção do concelho de Miranda do Corvo.
> 
> PS: Como é óbvio não colocarei mais fotos deste incêndio.



Sabes mais alguma coisa como está o incêndio? se está a evoluir com muita intensidade? tenho familia nessa zona...


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2011 às 17:57)

nunessimoes disse:


> Sabes mais alguma coisa como está o incêndio? se está a evoluir com muita intensidade? tenho familia nessa zona...



O incêndio é na serra, nada de preocupação nesse facto.


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Abr 2011 às 18:02)

Lousano disse:


> O incêndio é na serra, nada de preocupação nesse facto.



e como está isso ai na serra?


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Hoje vi 1 avião a dirigir-se para aqueles lados, mas não percebi se seria de combate pois era de cor escura e normalmente costumam ser amarelos.


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

iceworld disse:


> Hoje vi 1 avião a dirigir-se para aqueles lados, mas não percebi se seria de combate pois era de cor escura e normalmente costumam ser amarelos.



um avião de combate a incêndios é impossivel visto só estarem cá nos meses de verão... agora heli penso que está lá um a actuar...


----------



## FJC (6 Abr 2011 às 22:39)

Começou mais uma vergonha deste país!!!!!


----------



## Rainy (7 Abr 2011 às 20:09)

E o tempo a desajudar mais, não nos basta o Verão tambem temos que ter Abril e Maio com calor


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Jun 2011 às 01:07)

Deixo aqui este link para os interessados onde está o CRIF para esta ano. 

Aconselho a quem não tenha um software especifico como o ArcGis para utilizar o visualizador do site.

http://scrif.igeo.pt/cartografiacrif/2007/crif07.htm


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2011 às 19:06)

> Área ardida mais do que duplicou entre Janeiro e Maio
> 
> A área ardida em Portugal nos primeiros cinco meses do ano mais do que duplicou em relação ao mesmo período de 2010, revelam dados provisórios da Autoridade Florestal Nacional (AFN).
> 
> ...




Diário Digital


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 18:45)

Ponto de situação neste momento:

Existem 2 incêndios significativos em Portugal, um em Cantanhede ( Coimbra) e o outro em Ponte de Lima( Viana do Castelo).

Para mais informaçôes consultem o seguinte site:

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## 1337 (30 Jun 2011 às 19:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ponto de situação neste momento:
> 
> Existem 2 incêndios significativos em Portugal, um em Cantanhede ( Coimbra) e o outro em Ponte de Lima( Viana do Castelo).
> 
> ...



quanto ao de Ponte de Lima tirei uma foto..


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Jun 2011 às 19:37)

Penso que aqui em Ovar há incêndio algures!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 19:40)

Mais um, desta vez um reacendimento em Barcelos, mais propriamente L.Piadela, de realçar o de Cantanhede que têm 119 Bombeiros+ 5 da equipa de sapadores florestais e um heli bombardeiro pesado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jul 2011 às 23:03)

Tá a tocar a sirene dos bombeiros em Évora a chamar apoio para combate florestal...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2011 às 16:49)

Neste momento está um incêndio significativo com duas frentes no distrito de santarém, concelho de Torres Novas, Local: Riachos-Boquilobo.


----------



## Geiras (13 Jul 2011 às 15:23)

Boas

Acabou de passar pela Quinta do Conde, dirigindo-se para a zona de Sesimbra um heli bombardeiro pesado mas com o balde vazio. Não vejo fumo naquela direção.

Protecção Civil:


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2011 às 21:35)

Hoje vi vários helis a passar por cima daqui, em direcção a Norte, onde se via bastante fumo, entre as 13:30h e as 16:00h.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2011 às 19:06)




----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2011 às 19:52)

Hoje em castelo branco, 2 linhas de incêndio com vários focos, mais ou menos à mesma hora, durante a tarde toda e não sei se não continuam.. Vêem-se helicópteros no combate às chamas.

1. 20-30km E/NE de castelo branco: À distância observam-se vários focos numa linha entre monsanto e idanha-a-nova.

2. 5-10km Oeste de castelo branco: Entre palvarinho e malhada seca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2011 às 20:46)

Há pouco:


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2011 às 23:01)

Só cheira a fumo dos incêndios, na cidade! Não vi qualquer avião, só 1 helicóptero.. E se os incêndios dependem do calor, não era para tanto, apesar do vento fraco a moderado.

Para mim é criminoso, seja negligência ou não!


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Jul 2011 às 23:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Só cheira a fumo dos incêndios, na cidade! Não vi qualquer avião, só 1 helicóptero.. E se os incêndios dependem do calor, não era para tanto, apesar do vento fraco a moderado.
> 
> Para mim é criminoso, seja negligência ou não!



Eu ouvi pelos menos  2 Helis...Podia tratar-se do mesmo no entanto , não o vi, só ouvi, e pelo som (e posição da minha casa) ia em direcção aos Escalos.

Neste momento sente-se bem o fumo, ao por do sol via-se bem duas colunas de fumo a virem de sitios diferentes e praticamente a contornar a cidade.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2011 às 23:13)

Albifriorento disse:


> Eu ouvi pelos menos  2 Helis...Podia tratar-se do mesmo no entanto , não o vi, só ouvi, e pelo som (e posição da minha casa) ia em direcção aos Escalos.
> 
> Neste momento sente-se bem o fumo, ao por do sol via-se bem duas colunas de fumo a virem de sitios diferentes e praticamente a contornar a cidade.



Pois.. Relativamente ao incêndio na região de idanha, daqui não consigo visualizar helicópteros em acção de combate! Mas não deixa de ser um "pouco" estranho, até fui ao castelo e observei que havia vários focos de incêndio na mesma direcção desde monsanto até idanha, os locais precisos onde ocorre o incêndio não sei, devido à distância de mais ou menos 20km em linha recta.


----------



## FRibeiro (19 Jul 2011 às 23:31)

Tratava-se de facto de 2 helis diferentes, eu vi-os...até porque eles passam a razar aqui ao meu prédio (é o que faz morar ao pé dos bombeiros). Estranho foi a sirene durante a tarde ter tocado bastantas vezes, à vontade umas 10x.
Realmente este cheiro é muito incomodativo, até porque vão ficar as casas/roupas tudo a cheirar a fumo!!


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Jul 2011 às 23:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Pois.. Relativamente ao incêndio na região de idanha, daqui não consigo visualizar helicópteros em acção de combate! Mas não deixa de ser um "pouco" estranho, até fui ao castelo e observei que havia vários focos de incêndio na mesma direcção desde monsanto até idanha, os locais precisos onde ocorre o incêndio não sei, devido à distância de mais ou menos 20km em linha recta.



Ao por do sol, aqui da zona do Cansado via-se bem a coluna de fumo a sair por detrás das casas ... Quanto aos Helis só os ouvi passar, não os vi , e foi com intervalo espaçado por isso podia-se tratar do mesmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 14:06)

*Este ano já ardeu quase o triplo de floresta comparado com o ano passado*


> A área ardida em Portugal devido a incêndios quase triplicou no primeiro semestre face ao mesmo período do ano passado, ultrapassando nove mil hectares, segundo dados da Autoridade Florestal Nacional (AFN).
> 
> O relatório provisório de incêndios florestais da AFN para o período entre 01 de janeiro e 30 de junho revela que arderam 9.447 hectares contra 3.504 hectares nos primeiros seis meses de 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jul 2011 às 13:23)

Lavram neste momento 2 incêndios no supé da serra do Larouco, um na Galiza outro parece-me que já em território nacional...


----------



## FSantos (23 Jul 2011 às 16:00)

Infelizmente continua o "terrorismo de aldeia" e mais uma vez arde onde já ardeu recentemente. Gondomar está pejado de anormais e porcos que só gosta de destruir e sujar. Nunca vi nada assim, parece que esta terra atrai este tipo de gente.
Ainda hoje ardeu mato nas traseiras do Modelo de Fanzeres, obrigando à intervenção de meios aéreos por causa da proximidade com as casas. Quem paga o helicóptero, aos bombeiros? Tanto dinheiro deitado à rua por causa de uma besta. Besta essa que provavelmente estará a esta hora no tasco a beber uma mini a contar os dias que faltam para receber o RSI.

Nunca mais somos gente...

Este artigo parece que foi feito de propósito:

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/piromanos-e-incendiarios-escumalha-do-costume=f599014#commentbox


----------



## Stinger (25 Jul 2011 às 04:37)

FSantos disse:


> Infelizmente continua o "terrorismo de aldeia" e mais uma vez arde onde já ardeu recentemente. Gondomar está pejado de anormais e porcos que só gosta de destruir e sujar. Nunca vi nada assim, parece que esta terra atrai este tipo de gente.
> Ainda hoje ardeu mato nas traseiras do Modelo de Fanzeres, obrigando à intervenção de meios aéreos por causa da proximidade com as casas. Quem paga o helicóptero, aos bombeiros? Tanto dinheiro deitado à rua por causa de uma besta. Besta essa que provavelmente estará a esta hora no tasco a beber uma mini a contar os dias que faltam para receber o RSI.
> 
> Nunca mais somos gente...
> ...



ainda hoje vi o incendio a beira das casas quando ia para o trabalho. Parecia como o ano passado em sao pedro da cova


----------



## Geiras (25 Jul 2011 às 04:59)

O incêndio na Covilhã em Castelo Branco está activo desde o inicio da madrugada. Penso que com o nascer do dia e com a ajuda de meios aéreos o incêndio seja extinto logo nas primeiras horas da manhã.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2011 às 00:00)

Incêndio na freguesia de Isna, concelho de oleiros (Castelo Branco):

http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/smaListDetails.asp?OcurId=13954&numOcorrencia=27266

Teve início pelas 15h10 e continua a deflagrar a esta hora, mato e pinheiro bravo. Chegou a ter 2 frentes activas, tendo sido protegida com meios aereos e terrestres a povoação de Vale da Cuba. A esta hora ainda permanece activa uma frente.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2011 às 14:58)

Incêndio em Montalvo (www.meteoconstancia.info), podem seguir o mesmo em directo no site do nosso colega Zé Jorge


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2011 às 20:27)

Grande incêndio em Sarzeda, Sernancelhe, Viseu, com duas frentes activas em pinhal, numa área que eu conheço como bastante densa, e com muito castanheiros.

No terreno estão mobilizados 157 homens apoiados por 39 veículos operacionais e 4 meios aéreos.

Causas por apurar( mas por apurar qual quê qual carapuça: POSTO)...


----------



## Geiras (27 Jul 2011 às 20:30)

Boas

Hoje a meio da tarde notei algum fumo negro a NW da Quinta do Conde muito provavelmente de um incêndio, mas rapidamente deixou-se de ver.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 21:09)

19:15 UTC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 20:32)

Webcam das Penhas Douradas.
Fumo e mais fumo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2011 às 23:45)

Para mais tarde recordar a previsão para o 1 de Agosto de 2011






Quase todo o território em risco reduzido, excepto o interior centro e o norte do país.


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2011 às 21:04)

Hoje à tarde estive Queluz de Baixo, e a meio da tarde notava-se um forte a cheiro a eucalipto queimado e havia fumo no ar, vi passar um helicóptero de combate a incêndios, o incêndio parecia ser na zona de Belas


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 23:40)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje à tarde estive Queluz de Baixo, e a meio da tarde notava-se um forte a cheiro a eucalipto queimado e havia fumo no ar, vi passar um helicóptero de combate a incêndios, o incêndio parecia ser na zona de Belas



É uma coisa muito recorrente, a zona de Belas tem ardido todos os verões 2 ou 3 vezes.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje à tarde estive Queluz de Baixo, e a meio da tarde notava-se um forte a cheiro a eucalipto queimado e havia fumo no ar, vi passar um helicóptero de combate a incêndios, o incêndio parecia ser na zona de Belas



Afinal deve ter sido este na Carregueira. No fundo é Belas.

*Fogo em Sintra destaca quase uma centena de bombeiros e um helicóptero*


> Um incêndio que deflagrou hoje na Carregueira, Sintra, às 17h04 destacou, para já, mais de uma centena de bombeiros e um helicóptero de ataque inicial, de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> 
> Segundo a página oficial da ANPC, o fogo em mato e eucaliptal tinha  duas frentes activas uma hora depois do seu início e era combatido por 105  bombeiros, auxiliados por 30 veículos e um helicóptero de ataque inicial.
> 
> ...


----------



## nunessimoes (18 Ago 2011 às 10:32)

O incêndio que lavra na zona do Sabugal pode ser visto na webcam do meteocovilhã... aqui deixo o link http://www.meteocovilha.com/webcam-serra-estrela


----------



## DRC (18 Ago 2011 às 15:00)

Após um bom período em que o fogo que lavra na Bendada parecia estar a ser controlado, volta agora a avistar-se a partir do Sabugal um coluna de fumo maior e mais densa.


----------



## Geiras (18 Ago 2011 às 23:33)

O incêndio no Sabugal já deflagra há mais de 24 horas...





Incêndio esse que é visível a partir da Webcam da Covilhã


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2011 às 15:40)

Acaba de aterrar o heli dos Bombeiros a menos de 200m da minha casa, há fogo aqui por trás.  Vou tentar tirar fotos.

Edit: A protecção civil não tem nada no site, mas que o heli está de ida e volta está.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2011 às 16:20)

Foi um pequeno-médio incêndio, mesmo assim disponho de algumas fotos. E foi a muito menos de 200m


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Set 2011 às 16:22)

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2011 às 20:20)

Boas!





Estiveram a combater o incêndio no local cerca de 84 bombeiros, 5 sapadores florestais e 3 outros operacionais não identificados (92 operacionais no total), e ainda 24 veículos ao apoio dos bombeiros e restantes. Já quando o incêndio foi declarado como dominado, o número de bombeiros desceu para 74 (82 operacionais no total).





IncêndioLocal das Fotos (mais perto possível) ~4,427km
IncêndioCasa ~5,105km



 O incêndio visto do telhado quando reparei que estariam a entrar cinzas pela janela.


 

 

 A chegar ao local.


 

 

 Já no local.


 

 A abandonar o local.


 

 

 No telhado depois do regresso a casa.

PS: As informações foram retiradas do site da ANPC e as distâncias do Google Earth.
PS2: Quando refiro incêndio, visto que não se vêem labaredas, é apenas fumo.


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2011 às 22:09)

Fumo esse que deverá despedir-se das labaredas antes de se elevar 

Bastante fumo a Este desse incêndio, ao final da tarde sentia-se o cheiro a mato queimado aqui pela zona


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 18:08)

Não sei ao certo a origem, mas não deverá ser florestal.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Set 2011 às 18:15)

Ic 19 coryad
a nos dois sentidos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 18:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei ao certo a origem, mas não deverá ser florestal.



*Incêndios/Sintra: Espessa coluna de fumo corta trânsito no IC19*


> Lisboa, 23 set (Lusa) - Um incêndio na zona de Rio de Mouro (Sintra), junto ao IC19, está a libertar uma espessa coluna de fumo negra, ouvindo-se explosões com alguma regularidade, relataram à Lusa fontes no local.
> 
> A espessa coluna de fumo, está a encobrir o sol e obrigou ao corte do IC19 no sentido Sintra/Lisboa, junto ao Cacém, estando o trânsito totalmente parado, adiantaram as mesmas fontes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2011 às 18:18)

Trata-se de um incêndio num ferro-velho, em São Marcos.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2011 às 18:55)

Será aqui ?


http://maps.google.pt/?ll=38.755175,-9.291167&spn=0.001044,0.002642&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2011 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> Será aqui ?



Muito provavelmente.. 
A não ser que seja em algum dos complexos industriais envolventes.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 19:30)

E continua a arder...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2011 às 19:44)

olá mario, tira uma foto agora para ver o ponto da situação ai no local.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 19:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> olá mario, tira uma foto agora para ver o ponto da situação ai no local.



Continua mais ao menos igual, não há necessidade de foto .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2011 às 17:44)

Boas!




Estiveram a combater o incêndio no local cerca de 79 bombeiros e 2 outros operacionais não identificados (81 operacionais no total), e ainda 24 veículos operacionais e um outro veículo não identificado, apoiando os bombeiros e restantes operacionais. Pelas 16h03, foi accionado um Helicóptero Bombardeiro para o combate ao incêndio, que foi dado como dominado às 16h49.***





IncêndioLocal das Fotos (mais perto possível) ~7,934km





*** 




PS: As informações foram retiradas do site da ANPC e as distâncias do Google Earth.
PS2: Quando refiro incêndio, visto que não se vêem labaredas, é apenas fumo.


----------



## ALV72 (29 Set 2011 às 23:03)

Fotos desta tarde do Incêndio em Foz de Arouce - Covelos entre os Concelhos de Lousã e M. Corvo.
É uma zona problemática que nos ultimos 15 anos ardeu para aí umas 3 ou 4 vezes ! Desta vez lá levou mais uns eucaliptos com 6 anos, já que a última vez que arderam foi no grande incêndio de 2005.
As fotos são do meu Pai, já que eu aquela hora estava a trabalhar em Coimbra.

Joao


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2011 às 11:49)

Incêndio em zona de mato a SE da Quinta do Conde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2011 às 16:59)




----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 17:36)

Mais uma vez a zona de Belas andou a arder, miséria


----------



## Brunomc (1 Out 2011 às 18:50)

> Mais uma vez a zona de Belas andou a arder, miséria



Todos os incêndios teem mão criminosa, não venham com as desculpas do calor..
É triste haver pessoas que só gostam é de ver tudo a arder.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2011 às 19:58)

Brunomc disse:


> Todos os incêndios teem mão criminosa, não venham com as desculpas do calor..
> É triste haver pessoas que só gostam é de ver tudo a arder.



Eu hoje até pensei "Bom, como é sábado e está calor, hoje vai haver muitos incêndios."


----------



## Brunomc (2 Out 2011 às 18:00)

20 incêndios activos no país a esta hora.

Destaque para os incêndios no distrito de Leiria e Faro 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 20:50)

*Governo decidiu reforçar até 15 de outubro dispositivo de combate aos fogos*


> O Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI)  decidiu hoje reforçar até 15 de outubro o dispositivo de combate a incêndios  florestais com mais 360 bombeiros em 14 distritos, disse à agência Lusa  fonte oficial do MAI.
> 
> Segundo o MAI, o reforço é composto por 14 grupos, tendo cada um 26  operacionais, que vão atuar em 14 distritos, aqueles que têm "maior perigosidade  florestal" e "um menor número de meios ativos".
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2011 às 15:18)

Concordo com o governo e deviam colocar novamente os militares na Serra de Monchique, porque durante o Verão nem um incêndio houve, o dispositivo foi retirado e começou logo haver incêndios.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 16:27)

Anda pela 1354º vez algo a arder aqui algures, acho os fenómenos naturais mesmo bons, a natureza anda-se sempre a pegar fogo, a combustão espontânea afinal não se dá nas pessoas, dá-se nas florestas


----------



## Microburst (4 Out 2011 às 17:19)

Onde quer que esteja a arder está a arder bem porque Lisboa e Almada estão cobertas de fumo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 17:25)

Ponto da situação, neste momento:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Aqui cheirava bastante a floresta a arder/queimada, via-se muito fumo a NW/W. Vi um HEB, mas esse foi para o incêdnio de Torres Vedras.


----------



## Geiras (4 Out 2011 às 19:54)

Por aqui cheira bastante a mato queimado do incêndio em Lisboa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Já ouvi imensas sirenes de bombeiros (veículos) e cheira intensamente a mato a arder/queimado, onde haverá chamas, alguém sabe?


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 18:20)

Incêndio na serra da Lousã e que continua a arder bem.


----------



## nunessimoes (5 Out 2011 às 18:40)

Lousano disse:


> Incêndio na serra da Lousã e que continua a arder bem.



Devido a esse incêndio Leiria encontra-se coberta de uma espessa camada de fumo... Lousano esse incêndio está a progredir em direcção ao cume da Serra da  Lousã certo? ou em sentido contrário?


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2011 às 19:10)

Aqui por Bragança, muito fumo a oeste resultante do incêndio em Vinhais.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2011 às 19:28)

Incêndio no concelho da castanheira de Pera à cerca de 5 minutos, visto daqui de Cernache do Bonjardim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2011 às 19:29)

Aqui em Loures há no ar uma camada de fumo que faz lembrar nevoeiro, e sente-se um cheiro muito intenso a incêndio florestal, provavelmente seja desse de Castanheira.


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 19:39)

O vento em altura rodou para Este (quando antes estava de NE).

Não tenho conhecimento o ponto de situação no terreno, mas o incêndio deverá estar a dirigir-se para o topo da serra. Além disso é bem visível que está a aumentar o perímetro.


----------



## nunessimoes (5 Out 2011 às 20:04)

Lousano disse:


> O vento em altura rodou para Este (quando antes estava de NE).
> 
> Não tenho conhecimento o ponto de situação no terreno, mas o incêndio deverá estar a dirigir-se para o topo da serra. Além disso é bem visível que está a aumentar o perímetro.



tenho conhecimento de pessoas no local que a frente principal está a dirigir-se para a povoação de Palheira e que já ardeu uma viatura de bombeiros (informação não confirmada)...


----------



## ALV72 (5 Out 2011 às 20:06)

Foto do Incêndio pouco tempo depois de começar, tirada de Vila Nova de Poiares.
A 2ª foto foi tirada há pouco, numa altura em que nada o fazia prever, pois o fogo esteve quase apagado e de um momento para o outro ganhou proporções assinaláveis, o que é estranho, pois no terreno estavam mais de 150 Bombeiros 

Joao











PS : Não sei porque é que as fotos saíram assim, já que as tenho gravadas na posição correcta !


----------



## nunessimoes (5 Out 2011 às 20:14)

ALV72 disse:


> Foto do Incêndio pouco tempo depois de começar, tirada de Vila Nova de Poiares.
> A 2ª foto foi tirada há pouco, numa altura em que nada o fazia prever, pois o fogo esteve quase apagado e de um momento para o outro ganhou proporções assinaláveis, o que é estranho, pois no terreno estavam mais de 150 Bombeiros
> 
> Joao
> ...



Nem sempre o que parece é João... o terreno onde o incêndio se situa é uma área extensa de pinhal que é quase virgem... pinhal sem qualquer limpeza e alinhamento... com as condições meteorológicas que se fazem sentir é um rastilho de pólvora. Pelo que sei conseguiram conter o incêndio junto às eólicas no cimo da serra, acontece que o que o incêndio está a fazer neste momento é a "devorar" toda a encosta virada à barragem do cabril e vem por aí a baixo em direcção de Castanheira de Pêra... Quanto mais se aproxima da periferia urbana, neste caso Castanheira, há um aumento do numero de populações e aldeias o que leva o combate ser feito de protecção das habitações e não no combate directo ao incêndio..


----------



## ALV72 (5 Out 2011 às 20:23)

OK, obrigado pela explicação, é que pará-lo no cimo da serra com os estradões existentes é +- fácil, agora quem é que se vai colocar no meio das encostas da serra, sujeito a ficar lá ?
É pena o que está a acontecer porque essa parte da serra estava bem bonita, e já não ardia há bastantes anos, ou estou errado ?

Joao


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 20:27)

No site da protecção civil também falavam num incêndio em Montalegre


----------



## nunessimoes (5 Out 2011 às 21:43)

ALV72 disse:


> OK, obrigado pela explicação, é que pará-lo no cimo da serra com os estradões existentes é +- fácil, agora quem é que se vai colocar no meio das encostas da serra, sujeito a ficar lá ?
> É pena o que está a acontecer porque essa parte da serra estava bem bonita, e já não ardia há bastantes anos, ou estou errado ?
> 
> Joao



É verdade João se ardeu já foi a alguns anos... Está confirmado ardeu um carro os bombeiros de Alvaiazere sem feridos. neste momento o incêndio está enorme com algumas frentes a atingir os 2km. Aldeia de Botelhas em perigo...


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 22:46)

Segundo as actualizações da Protecção Civil, o comando está baseado em Camelo, que dista cerca de 3km de Botelhas.







Apenas como referência, o Coentral já fica perto da divisão com o município da Lousã.


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Odivelas também no mapa de incêndios.






A situação encontra-se agora controlada, graças ao forte dispositivo que mergulhou de imediato no terreno.
Devido ao vento forte, as frentes de incêndio rapidamente ganharam força e entraram pelo pinhal/mato a dentro.
Pela frente antenas de telecomunicações, algumas vivendas nas mediações e um bomba de gasolina ao fundo da serra. Os bombeiros conseguiram controlar o fogo no alto do monte junto às antenas.

De momento ainda se encontra cortada a estrada que liga Odivelas, Pontinha, Famões.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Mais um




Edit: Mais um em Guimarães.
Protecção Civil


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais um
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2011 às 00:23)

Multiplicam-se os incêndios no distrito de Lisboa. Agora em Arruda dos Vinhos.
O vento quente e seco que se faz sentir de NE não deve estar a ajudar em nada.







Entretanto o incêndio em Castanheira de Pera conta já com mais de 300 bombeiros no terrenos.


----------



## DRC (6 Out 2011 às 21:11)

Intenso cheiro a queimado por aqui. Acabou de tocar a sirene dos bombeiros.
Alguém sabe se há algum incêndio aqui perto?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Há um incêndio em Bucelas, não sei se seria para esse.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Out 2011 às 11:18)

Ainda ontem andei num incendio aqui na minha freguesia até às 5h da manhã, o que valeu foi vento forte de norte


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2011 às 14:17)

Boas, 

há neste momento  um incêndio florestal de considerável dimensão uns 25 Km a Norte do Porto - Póvoa de Varzim:






um pequeno vídeo feito com muito zoom há momentos de minha casa ( ver 720 p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/V07VlUBsF9w"]http://youtu.be/V07VlUBsF9w[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2011 às 14:36)

Tem sido constante o cheiro a queimado na grande Lisboa.

Incêndio em Belas, ontem, visto da Serra de Montemor que entretanto ardeu durante a madrugada e manhã.






-------------------

Também ontem à noite, na Serra de Sintra, junto à localidade de Figueira do Guincho, um incêndio mobilizou vários meios.

Incêndio visto da Peninha:


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2011 às 21:47)

Ontem em Peredo dos Castelhanos, Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2011 às 09:01)

> *Fogos queimam em 10 dias um quarto da área ardida em nove meses*
> 
> O mês de Outubro já está quase ao nível de Agosto O mês de Outubro já está quase ao nível de Agosto.
> 
> ...



Público


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2011 às 10:17)

*Incêndios: 'sábado foi o dia com mais fogos este ano'*


> Sábado foi o dia com mais incêndios florestais este ano com um total de 436 ocorrências de fogo em 24 horas, de acordo com dados da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> 
> Entre quinta-feira e sábado, o recorde de incêndios foi sendo batido consecutivamente, com 418 fogos na quinta-feira, 429 na sexta, 436 no sábado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2011 às 17:21)

Um pirocumulus do incêndio de Sobral de Monte Agraço de sexta-feira:


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 00:24)

A esta hora ainda há 22 incêndios activos no país.
Este Sábado ocorreram mais de 400...

Os mais significativos a esta hora:








Amanhã por esta hora, o cenário será bem diferente.
Fim à vista para este Outubro de incêndios.

Área queimada, visível no satélite, a 20 de Setembro e a 20 de Outubro. 
(Manchas castanhas escuras)


----------

